# Surrogacy from Ireland



## MollyT (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

Looking to make contact with anyone who has experience or is even at the very initial stages of surrogacy.

After 15 ivfs cycles and numerous miscarriages we believe this may be our only route in creating our family.

I literally don't know where to start so would appreciate any advice. I believe the process and legalities are more than complicated when dealing from the Republic of Ireland ... 

Thanks
Molly


----------



## kittykat382 (Jan 7, 2015)

I would also like to know about this as am also from Ireland -  2 m/cs from OE/ IVF and 3 m/cs with donor eggs

We are far from doing this right now - we will try with donor one last time I think but we would really like to know if this is possible for us.


----------



## Offthewall (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Molly,

I know you were looking for other FF's who have gone down the surrogate route but if you are looking for advice, have you posted this in the Legal section? You may get some help there?

BTW I was one of the ladies that suggested this route to you, as another girl who cycled round about the same time as me was successful by using a surrogate. 

Kittycat - hope you get some positive advice by posting there too x

Wishing you both the best of luck x


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

We did international surrogacy. Feel free to pm me. Xxx


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

There are no Irish surrogacy laws.

Fertility clinics in Ireland may offer advice but don't offer fertility treatment for surrogacy, which drives intended parents to other jurisdictions.

Irish law treats the surrogate as the child's legal mother. Whilst the intended father can have his parentage declared an intended mother cannot under Irish law. An intended mother can, however, apply for guardianship if they meet certain legal criteria - http://www.irishexaminer.com/ireland/woman-named-guardian-of-twins-born-by-surrogacy-443432.html

It is important to understand and carefully manage the legal and practical issues from the outset. You should have an initial meeting with a specialist lawyer before you undergo treatment and establish a pregnancy to include issues around legal parentage, care and upbringing, citizenship and nationality and legal risk management.

You should also have a look at the Government surrogacy guidelines for Irish citizens.

All the best

Louisa


----------



## Angel69 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi
Looking for advice please. Is there anywhere affordable (i.e. Not Us or Canada) that offers surrogacy to non married couples? Tia


----------

